# Help � Am I missing something in my bushing set?



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Help – Am I missing something in my bushing set?*

I can’t figure out what holds the bushing in the router base?

I have two bases on is a Craftsman base with the bushing adapter and the other is the Ridgid universal base with Ridgid bushing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

yes a brass ring nut

http://www.harborfreight.com/9-piece-router-template-guide-set-98361.html
==


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> yes a brass ring nut
> 
> 9 Piece Router Template Guide Set
> ==


Thanks Bob, 

OMG, I’m so embarrassed but it was in the box the whole time. :fie: There are two threaded rings and both were screwed on to the largest sizes. I just happened to pull out the two smallest sizes. 

Well after moving everything around in my shop thinking they might have fallen out of the box when I opened it, I decided to ask my daughter to help me look and she pulled everything out of the box and found them.

Too bad they didn’t say that on the box and saved me some time. Well at least my shop got cleaned up. :dance3: I think this is what they call "having a senior moment". :wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Johnny

You must be talking about the Ridgid bushing set, they are the only ones that will do that all the others are in plane site in the plastic box.. 

===


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Johnny
> 
> You must be talking about the Ridgid bushing set, they are the only ones that will do that all the others are in plane site in the plastic box..
> 
> ===


Hi Bob, yes it was the Ridgid set. 

When I opened it up I was looking for a small bushing for my dovetail template so I grabbed the 3/8”. I didn’t realize it needed something else until I tried to mount it in my Craftsman router. Then I grabbed the base plate out of the Ridgid set to see how that worked. I then knew something was missing, but I had no idea what it looked like or even what color it would be. I was actually looking for something like a thin black nut. The funny thing was that I pulled the whole foam out thinking there might be something underneath, but I didn’t actually pull the individual bushing out of the foam. :laugh:


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Had the same problem with my Ridgid set. And yes, it felt like a "senior" moment.
David


----------

